# Dust Deputy is getting sucked in!??



## Sherif (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello guys,

I bought the dust deputy, connected it to my vaccum cleaner. For some reason the hose that goes to the tool, contracts/ shrinks, especially when using RO sander. 

The dust deputy cover gradually went downwards, as per the pic. Any idea what is wrong here?

Thanks


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not enough airflow. I have something similar happen with my Thien rig when I use it with a small port tool. You need to allow for some make up air to keep the canister from sucking in like that... I used a 2.5" wye and half blocked one port on it, then used the other to connect to the tool. Works fine so far...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*could be...*

There is too much restriction using the ROS and to make up for it the lid wants to collapse. The lid, factory supplied? looks too thin to me also. The vacuum cleaner as you call it, Shop Vac? may be very powerful as well. Iuse a 6.4 HP Ridgid shop vac, but no dust deputy and I have to use an adjustable release port on the hose to my spindle sander, because it too much concentrated suction. 
JMO bill


----------



## qashifmasud (May 21, 2012)

Check this out, it will help you with your problem.

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/cyclone-separator-shootout/?category_name=the-shop,reviews


----------

